# 9/11 - The Blue Flu?



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

As some of you probably know, several black extremist groups have declared the 11th to be "kill a cop" day. 

What you might not know is that at least some police are planning to call in sick that day. (The Blue Flu)

On one hand, I can't say i blame them. Many have families and aren't paid enough to risk it all for nothing.

Mostly though, I see this as sort of cowardly. If they are willing to increase the danger to their fellow officers, (not to mention those they are sworn to serve and protect) well... this doesn't earn them any respect in my book. The cops will need everyone to do their duties in order to minimize the risks, staying home is not an option.

At any rate, just thought I would give you all a heads up. September 11th might be a good day to stay home and be on high alert.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Mostly though, I see this as sort of cowardly.


I understand where you are coming from BUT.. If I was a cop in an area with a lot of violent blacks... I would call in sick...

Why - because it is not a fair fight when you are forced to wear a uniform and the bad guys can just walk up behind you at the gas station, lunch counter, etc... all they need is you to be unaware for 15 seconds... placing your lunch order, pumping gas, coming out of a rest room

or answering a call about a lost child, broken down vehicle,


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

To any LEO out there on 9/11.....PLEASE STAY SAFE AND WATCH YOUR SIX!.............as always.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It all goes back to the commitment issue. They took the job and knew there were risks, although the risks have increased greatly in the last year. I can not imagine what they are feeling, and what their families are going through. I would like to think that if I were a police officer I would go to work, I made a commitment to my community and fellow officers. 

From the various articles I have read enrollment in training has dropped, there is a higher number of drop outs than there used to be and more early/unexpected retirements. While I worry about there being enough law enforcement to protect the communities, I have that little voice saying is this part of a larger plan? 

We always stay home on 9/11. Prayers and good thoughts going out to everyone for their safety.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I support my local police. 'nuf said.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"As some of you probably know, several black extremist groups have declared the 11th to be "kill a cop" day. "
When are the gloves going to come off? Lable these groups terrorist organizations and take it to their ass!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> "As some of you probably know, several black extremist groups have declared the 11th to be "kill a cop" day. "
> When are the gloves going to come off? Lable these groups terrorist organizations and take it to their ass!


OK, call me a kook, a wacko or whatever, but it is my loony opinion that these groups are operating under the protection of the Obama administration.

There's a reason a lot of things are happening, and I think we can attribute them to the final take-down of this nation. Out of chaos comes tyranny.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't know about "under the protection," it's probably more complicated than that.

I wouldn't be surprised to learn that elements in our government are employing agents provocateur to stir things up though. I would be _very _surprised if any of those inciting such madness will actually be out there pulling the triggers. No, they will most likely fade from view once they get things going.

The pattern is obvious and has been used over and over: manufacture a "trigger" event, then capitalize on that event in order to push forward their agenda.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember when the Black Panthers intimidating voters? Remember how the charges were dropped by Holder? That's protection. While it is nothing more than an assumption, I am assuming there is still an umbrella of protection over those who are working for the administration's agenda.

There is a possibility that I am wrong.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Auntie said:


> It all goes back to the commitment issue. They took the job and knew there were risks, although the risks have increased greatly in the last year. I can not imagine what they are feeling, and what their families are going through. I would like to think that if I were a police officer I would go to work, I made a commitment to my community and fellow officers.
> 
> From the various articles I have read enrollment in training has dropped, there is a higher number of drop outs than there used to be and more early/unexpected retirements. While I worry about there being enough law enforcement to protect the communities, I have that little voice saying is this part of a larger plan?
> 
> We always stay home on 9/11. Prayers and good thoughts going out to everyone for their safety.


Well I guess I have to take issue about "They took the job and knew there were risks,". I go out on the road to drive to the store. I know there is a risk that I could be hit by a drunk driver. If I knew there was a drunk driver out there, laying for me, just so he could drive thru a stop light and splatter me is not a risk. I have to say that I feel it is exactly the same for the police. There is a big difference between going into a burglarized home when a perp might still be there (that's why they get back up) and walking into an ambush. I'm surprised the men in blue are still out there, when it comes to some cities. IMHO

How many of you that carry would take up their firearm to help out a LEO if he was being attacked? I know it depends on the situation but...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I am one who would defend the police if it came down to that. There's right and there's wrong... at some point a man has to make a choice. You either make a stand and defend right or you allow injustice to prevail.

"When bad men combine, the good must associate; else they will fall, one by one, an unpitied sacrifice in a contemptible struggle." - Edmund Burke

I would also get involved if I saw cops beating a black man who wasn't resisting. The only difference is I would be jumping in _against_ the police.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great answer.


----------



## Karate Kid (Aug 15, 2015)

I have not heard about this. I would think it's just talk made by a small group. I could be wrong, like I said this is the first I heard about it other than a call to 911 a few days ago saying some cops were going to die. I guess that is what that was all about. Interesting though, if there are that many cops not working that day, who will provide law and order for the general public?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We got a memo. Look up ****yoflag on Facebook and you will see the diatribe. I'll be working on 9/11. I got bills to pay and children who need clothes. I know there's fish out there, but where?.....God only knows. (Billy Joel)


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Karate Kid said:


> ...who will provide law and order for the general public?


You will.

I don't think this blue flu will be widespread anyway. If you live in an at risk area, be careful.

Police don't provide law and order, they roll in after the fact to collect evidence and try to catch the criminals. Yes, there are exceptions to this, but I don't depend on the police for my security. I'm responsible for my own security... we all are.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I am one who would defend the police if it came down to that. There's right and there's wrong... at some point a man has to make a choice. You either make a stand and defend right or you allow injustice to prevail.
> 
> "When bad men combine, the good must associate; else they will fall, one by one, an unpitied sacrifice in a contemptible struggle." - Edmund Burke
> 
> I would also get involved if I saw cops beating a black man who wasn't resisting. The only difference is I would be jumping in _against_ the police.


I too would try my best to assist the officer if he/she was being attacked.
However, from the officer's perspective, can they trust me?
It would be a risky play for them to accept that I'm there to help them... and happen to have a gun. They wouldn't know me from Adam, but here I am holding a gun in their proximity. It's risky from both sides. What if he reacts and considers me a threat? A toughie, for sure.

As for witnessing officers beating down on somebody... that's a whole different story.
I don't know the situation, and any interference on my part would most certainly end in arrest and jail time.
Even if they are in the wrong, they will respond to my interference with overwhelming force. Even their backup will assume I am in the wrong immediately.
There is no winning in that situation.
I will record what I can, and verbally attempt to de-escalate the situation, but physical interference is dangerous and unlikely.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I understand where you are coming from BUT.. If I was a cop in an area with a lot of violent blacks... I would call in sick...
> 
> Why - because it is not a fair fight when you are forced to wear a uniform and the bad guys can just walk up behind you at the gas station, lunch counter, etc... all they need is you to be unaware for 15 seconds... placing your lunch order, pumping gas, coming out of a rest room
> 
> or answering a call about a lost child, broken down vehicle,


Not to mention, the Police are often held (after the fact) to unreasonable rules of engagement, while the thugs seem to be able to get away with whatever the hell they want, as long as they are black the the cop is white. Then SOMEHOW the media will make it all the cops fault.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

There are lots of ways to help without going to the extreme of drawing and shooting someone. Yelling, "GUN!" to alert the officer in danger is one possibility. There are too many variables to have a specific course of action in mind. But I'm gonna do something, that's almost certain.

Same goes for "jumping in" against the police. I don't necessarily mean I would physically tackle anyone, though that is one possible course of action. I do know I'm not simply going to stand there and film it for YouTube unless I thought that would cause them to stop.

I don't care about getting arrested. I don't care about going to court. I don't care about going to jail. I don't even care that much about getting killed. This might seem like hollow fluff, but it's just who I am. I would not just stand by... period.

I took an oath to uphold and defend the rights guaranteed by our constitution, against all enemies, foreign and domestic. I have never been released from that oath, so it's still binding. I was willing to put my life on the line to defend it then, I'm willing to do the same now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> There are lots of ways to help without going to the extreme of drawing and shooting someone. Yelling, "GUN!" to alert the officer in danger is one possibility. There are too many variables to have a specific course of action in mind. But I'm gonna do something, that's almost certain.
> 
> Same goes for "jumping in" against the police. I don't necessarily mean I would physically tackle anyone, though that is one possible course of action. I do know I'm not simply going to stand there and film it for YouTube unless I thought that would cause them to stop.
> 
> ...


Admirable.
While I envy your commitment, I can't justify potentially putting my life on the line against a police officer attacking a 3rd party with overwhelming backup when I consider the loss my family would experience due to my absence.
A bit selfish, I'll admit. I'm ok with that.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

paraquack said:


> How many of you that carry would take up their firearm to help out a LEO if he was being attacked? I know it depends on the situation but...


Absolutely yes, If I believe that my helping will help protect the officer I would do the right thing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Would I back up the LEO were I to see one in trouble? With every round I have with me. Why? Because, even if the cop had overstepped his authority, engaging him in a gunfight is not the way to handle it.

Yes, some might say I am more in line with the constitutionalists, but my predisposition is to assist the officer in need.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There was a shoot out going on in a housing area a few years ago... A THUG had some cops pinned down with a AK-47... some older gentlemen stuck his USMC M1 Garand out the bedroom window and blasted the bad guy into the next world... The cops were very appreciative


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> There was a shoot out going on in a housing area a few years ago... A THUG had some cops pinned down with a AK-47... some older gentlemen stuck his USMC M1 Garand out the bedroom window and blasted the bad guy into the next world... The cops were very appreciative


Get off his lawn!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Well I guess I have to take issue about "They took the job and knew there were risks,". I go out on the road to drive to the store. I know there is a risk that I could be hit by a drunk driver. If I knew there was a drunk driver out there, laying for me, just so he could drive thru a stop light and splatter me is not a risk. I have to say that I feel it is exactly the same for the police. There is a big difference between going into a burglarized home when a perp might still be there (that's why they get back up) and walking into an ambush. I'm surprised the men in blue are still out there, when it comes to some cities. IMHO
> 
> How many of you that carry would take up their firearm to help out a LEO if he was being attacked? I know it depends on the situation but...


I apologize if what I said seemed heartless. I certainly did not intend it that way. I have a great deal of respect for LEOs, they are underpaid and have to deal with things I could not put up with. Perhaps I should have put more emphasis on "I can not imagine what they are feeling, and what their families are going through." I do not understand how these people can make threats against the police and not be arrested for threatening them, with bodily harm or death.

I would not fire my gun to assist a police officer, I am not a good shot and might end up hitting the wrong person. I would do whatever I could to help them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> We got a memo. Look up ****yoflag on Facebook and you will see the diatribe. I'll be working on 9/11. I got bills to pay and children who need clothes. I know there's fish out there, but where?.....God only knows. (Billy Joel)


I believe it is fukyoflag


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another reason I am not a facebooker.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not a cop but I can sure as hell tell you I am not staying home that day. If we stay home they win. If it is true and some group called for the 11th to be kill a cop day that is domestic terrorism. And those rat Bastard terrorist need to be hunted down and dealt with.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just for the record, I'm not calling in sick or any such thing. I'll be staying home because I almost always stay home.

I make my money online. For example, from my internet radio station. I also design and sell virtual clothing, and have a few other pots in the fire. Hey, it beats having to wake up and go do actual work!

Black Label Alternative Rock Radio - Less Talk, More Rock


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Just for the record, I'm not calling in sick or any such thing. I'll be staying home because I almost always stay home.
> 
> I make my money online. For example, from my internet radio station. I also design and sell virtual clothing, and have a few other pots in the fire. Hey, it beats having to wake up and go do actual work!
> 
> Black Label Alternative Rock Radio - Less Talk, More Rock


You jerk! Why haven't you told us about your station, before?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If the police officer that you are condemning for taking the day off decides to go into work that day and has to use deadly force to protect himself against a would be assassin he himself will be condemned to such an extent that he will never have a job for the rest of the life his finances and his family will be ruined I can't blame them either way shoot straight


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not a cop but I can sure as hell tell you I am not staying home that day. If we stay home they win. If it is true and some group called for the 11th to be kill a cop day that is domestic terrorism. And those rat Bastard terrorist need to be hunted down and dealt with.


I agree with Sasq that we all need to go about what we would normally be doing on 9/11. If we stay home to avoid them and then they attack with a vengence on monday 9/14 do we then stay home for good.

And just so you know there are a lot of uniformed folks that wear or carry a badge but are unarmed - animal control, fire inspectors, etc.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Just for the record, I'm not calling in sick or any such thing. I'll be staying home because I almost always stay home.
> 
> I make my money online. For example, from my internet radio station. I also design and sell virtual clothing, and have a few other pots in the fire. Hey, it beats having to wake up and go do actual work!
> 
> Black Label Alternative Rock Radio - Less Talk, More Rock


Hey, If you need any voice over or imaging work done for your station PM me. I was in radio for about 15 years and I have a full studio in my home.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

First of all, I'm not condemning anybody. We all have to make and live with our choices in life.

How best to combat this threat? I would think sending 2 cops on patrol when they would normally send 1. Send 2 or 3 cars when they would normally send 1. Project enough force to cover your back while you go about your business. 

Having half the force out sick (when they aren't sick) would only increase the danger for those who aren't willing to run and hide. How would you feel if you called in sick and some of your fellow officers got killed because they lacked the manpower to prevent it? Do you think you would ever live THAT down? Could you ever look at yourself in a mirror again? Do that and your career as a LEO is all but over anyway, right?

So no, I'm not condemning anyone, but I do think calling off sick when they need you the most is a bad idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, let's see.
I'm leaving around sunrise on 9-11, and driving across the short side of Georgia into South Carolina, get on I-26 and head for Columbia, SC where I'll catch I-77. I will wave to my brother Soldiers as I pass by Fort Jackson. Hitting Charlotte well before rush hour I will take I-485 West around the city, and at Gastonia, NC will take a right and head for the country.
I will travel back the same route Monday the 14th.

NOTE TO TERRORISTS: I drive a red pickup with a Vietnam Service Ribbon front license plate and enough military bumper stickers on the back glass of my topper that you will have no problem identifying me. None whatsoever. Bring it on!

NOTE TO PREPPER FORUM MEMBERS: If you see me, flag me down and I'll buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If a cop does the blue flu because there are threats against police... I would say he/she should resign from the force. I am on leave starting 9-10-15, I took a 4 day weekend to celebrate the wife's B-day, sad to say she will be celebrating alone. I cancelled my leave and I will be at work with my boys. I guess you all can call it as an invitation from Fyoflag crew, hoping to see some of them try something. things have changed my way, the city paid up dead freddy to appease the rioters, the city's way of hoping they dont come out to riot. The new commish has a very different idea of how to deal with violent protesters, unlike the old commish who was a push over.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What if we have a blue flu outbreak during a real terrorist attack. That would be cowardly. If not messed up.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

if Im not mistaken blue flu is an act of protest, not to hide home because of death threats


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

At a time when they are needed they decided to protest. Damn hippies.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> As some of you probably know, several black extremist groups have declared the 11th to be "kill a cop" day.
> 
> What you might not know is that at least some police are planning to call in sick that day. (The Blue Flu)
> 
> ...


You know I'm beginning to wonder just where you got the idea that a bunch of cops were going to "Blue Flu" friday 9-11. I don't see any reference to it anywhere. How's about you give up your source. None of the local departments (RPD, Henrico, Hanover, Caroline, Chesterfield nor the boys in Grey VSP) are even hinting that that is what might happen this coming friday.

Or is this just some sort of a provocation on your part.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

And yeah I spent the better part of this afternoon with RPD's finest and none looked the least bit worried about Friday. The bike race? That's another story.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You know from what little I can find, your thread has about as much factual background as the M-M's on the Jewish transition to the Year of the Jubeliee.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> First of all, I'm not condemning anybody. We all have to make and live with our choices in life.
> 
> How best to combat this threat? I would think sending 2 cops on patrol when they would normally send 1. Send 2 or 3 cars when they would normally send 1. Project enough force to cover your back while you go about your business.
> 
> ...


Amen; agreed.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> You know I'm beginning to wonder just where you got the idea that a bunch of cops were going to "Blue Flu" friday 9-11.  I don't see any reference to it anywhere. How's about you give up your source. None of the local departments (RPD, Henrico, Hanover, Caroline, Chesterfield nor the boys in Grey VSP) are even hinting that that is what might happen this coming friday.
> 
> Or is this just some sort of a provocation on your part.


Maybe I just have better intel. Anyway, I've heard this from several well placed sources. People talk to me because they know I won't out them publicly. Read the whole thread... it should be obvious that others have heard it too. Here's just one source. It's on YouTube, so no harm done...

OK the video thumbnail doesn't meet our site guidelines. Go to YouTube and search the title... Let's Declare WAR on POLICE!!!!!!

Yeager has over 250,000 subscribers, many of them in the LE community. Believe what you will, this IS being talked about in some areas.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

I absolutely stand with the police. I don't see how so many don't see this "Black Lives Matter" group as a terrorist group by now. The fact that they have been calling for the deaths of police officers and are now using the date when terrorists changed this country forever surely shows how twisted they have become.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why don't they pair up like they used to for a while?
when I was a kid there was always 2 police in the cruzer.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's is crap like this that got the idiots in this situation in the first place -
I do believe that the black community is the only community that used to be slaves that try their very hardest to get locked up and locked down again.
in this case prison.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

denton said:


> ok, call me a kook, a wacko or whatever, but it is my loony opinion that these groups are operating under the protection of the obama administration.
> 
> There's a reason a lot of things are happening, and i think we can attribute them to the final take-down of this nation. Out of chaos comes tyranny.


my sentiment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will do whatever I would be doing.
The only change will be a ballistic vest level 3 on the back seat with an M-4 in its case with 10 mags.
Will be carrying my Sig 228 with a few extra mags.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, let's see.
> I'm leaving around sunrise on 9-11, and driving across the short side of Georgia into South Carolina, get on I-26 and head for Columbia, SC where I'll catch I-77. I will wave to my brother Soldiers as I pass by Fort Jackson. Hitting Charlotte well before rush hour I will take I-485 West around the city, and at Gastonia, NC will take a right and head for the country.
> I will travel back the same route Monday the 14th.
> 
> ...


That is a fine gesture and much appreciated. Alas I will have to take a raincheck on the coffee. I'll be busy breaking into a house I heard will be empty just after sunrise.


----------

